# Sunday Special - USA (Mostly) Holidays and Observances



## luckytrim (Oct 6, 2019)

Sunday Special - USA (Mostly) Holidays and  Observances
Today may (or may not) be a real tuffie;
I give you the date, you give me the  rest.................
1. February 2......
2. Feb. 14
3. March 17
4. May 5
5. Second Sunday in May
6. Last Monday in May
7. Third Sunday in June
8. November 1st
9. November 2nd
10. November 3rd (England)
11. December 26th (Canada & England)
12. November 11
13. Holiday represented by 44 candles
14. First Sunday, after the first full moon after the Spring  Equinox
15. 6th Sunday of Lent
16. Day before Ash Wednesday
17. First Monday in September
18. July 14 (France)
19. June 14
20. Children collect for UNICEF on this holiday
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Groundhog Day
2. Valentine's Day
3. St. Patrick's Day
4. Cinco de Mayo
5. Mother's Day
6. Memorial Day
7. Father's Day
8. All saints Day
9. All Souls Day
10. Guy Fawkes Day
11. Boxing Day
12. Veteran's Day
13. Hanukkah
14. Easter
15. Palm Sunday
16. Mardi Gras (Shrove Tuesday)
17. Labor Day
18. Bastille Day
19. Flag day
20. Halloween


----------

